# W.I.P - R.I.P - Dark Eldar Pain Tokens



## Shadowbadger (Jan 2, 2011)

I made a start on my pain tokens so figured I would put up a thread to track them. I bought a box of Mantic Zombies to do these, I like a lot of the Mantic models but seldom have a use for them. I still need to fill some of the joins (like by the spine) and finish the section where the spear tip meets the handle.

This is a 30mm base "1" pain token. I got some 40mm and 50mm bases to represent "2" and "3" pain tokens, each with a more elaborate and "artistic" death scene on it. I may tailor some of them to specific weapons, like for reavers have a zombie at the back of a base holding a head in each hand, with his recently decapitated friends standing in front of him.

The spear is one of the blades from Kabalite splinter rifles and the spear is two 0.5mm pinning rods twisted together.


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

Heh, fun idea. You might want to consider differentiating between numbers a different way as the 50mm base will take up a lot of room on the table.


----------



## Shadowbadger (Jan 2, 2011)

In a case where that is a problem I would instead use three 30mm ones or something since each would be worth one pain token, or one 40mm and one 30mm.

The 50mm ones would just be for where they could fit and to make some more "artistic" scenes. I am going to make a couple of tokens tailored towards my most common opponents as well. Chaos using some marine helmets and bodies as well as Orks for which I have lots of spare Black Reach bitz left over from my 2nd edition Goff Gorkamorka Gang arms.


----------



## koyukichan (Dec 25, 2009)

nice idea, but have you considered making all the bases 40mm and just making some contain more then the ones worth less tokens? I'm all for customization in all aspects but I think that the large bases may be a bit impractical. I would get a bit tired of scooting a mc base behind my unit every time they moved.
Logic aside, I think a 50mm death scene would look awesome and I'm looking forward to seeing how it comes out. Do you plan to make them gory? If so I believe I saw a tutorial somewhere about making gore. Something about red paint flour and some other stuff.


----------



## Shadowbadger (Jan 2, 2011)

I will see, like I say I can use smaller ones in multiples when space is an issue then just the 40mm or 50mm since I would then only have to move one item. I am not sure if flying ones would be appropriate for reavers and stuff, like a body suspended in mid air, cut in two and with his head flying off.

So yeah, some will be gory although I prefer to call it artistic.

I am also considering useing some Hasslefree miniatures and in particular the harem and concubine. I think the first one would look really good with a knife behind her back and the second one would look awesome with something impaled under the halberd. Perhaps a bit unrealistic but maybe the drugged up slave girls have been brought along for "artistic purposes". I may instead / as well, decorate raiders with them.


----------



## koyukichan (Dec 25, 2009)

That may be heading a bit more towards the mature level then some local gw may be accepting of.

From my point of view: If you can afford to use them for that purpose go for it. I want to do something similar for a slave pen objective for my dark eldar. Let me know how that comes out for you.


----------



## Shadowbadger (Jan 2, 2011)

Yeah I know they would be frowned upon in GW for many reasons, not least because they do not make them.

The chances of me being in a GW store are pretty slim though, I have a small, private and layed back gaming group. If I were in a store I could just keep track of the tokens on pen and paper, it would probably have to be a GW pen and GW paper though :wink:


----------



## farseer22 (May 23, 2011)

Shadowbadger said:


> Yeah I know they would be frowned upon in GW for many reasons, not least because they do not make them.
> 
> The chances of me being in a GW store are pretty slim though, I have a small, private and layed back gaming group. If I were in a store I could just keep track of the tokens on pen and paper, it would probably have to be a GW pen and GW paper though :wink:


It think you mean "GW Pen & Paper (TM)" :shok:

I really like your concept tho. I keep meaning to model some wound counters for my Eldar, nothing seems to be 'Jelling' for me tho. I got nothing but vauge ideas floating around in my head.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

I personally would make them magnetic, unless you have a certain numbering system for the different number of pain points a unit has, good idea behind it though.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

arumichic said:


> I personally would make them magnetic, unless you have a certain numbering system for the different number of pain points a unit has, good idea behind it though.


that is actually a wonderful idea, have three models magnetised, then when the unit gains a pain token, place one model on it, when it gains a second place another on it and so on.

Those ones you have made already look great though, i think the girls would look right in place on my Slaaneshi Chaos lord's base.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

koyukichan said:


> That may be heading a bit more towards the mature level then some local gw may be accepting of.





Shadowbadger said:


> Yeah I know they would be frowned upon in GW for many reasons, not least because they do not make them.


Well i don't know about either. First one is probably more likely than the second, I have a few non-GW bitz spread throughout armies and they don't care. (mostly bases though...).

Still I inquired in my local GW about my FW Slaneesh Greater Daemon and they said thered be no problems with it. Of course I have to get her finsihed yet....


----------

